# Decent Hang On and Sticks?



## 10 Ringer (Nov 28, 2016)

Like the title says, I know you get what you pay for, but anyone know of any decent hang on stands and sticks for the money?


----------



## cr00241 (Nov 29, 2016)

For what its worth, I bought 20' Ameristep sticks from Wal-Mart last February for $20 a piece and they do the job just find. They are on sale right now for $35 but will drop to $20 again.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 30, 2016)

I've got a bone collector one that was on sale for $50 at walmart with 3 ladder sections.  It's good...and was cheap to boot.

That being said, a buddy of mine has a millenium lock on and it is by far the most comfortable lock on I've sat in.  For those long sits on land you don't have to worry about it getting stolen, I'd pay the extra $$.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 30, 2016)

Look up Rogers Sporting Goods in Missouri. You can get a Millenium M25 delivered for $100.00 I really doubt you will find it cheaper or find anything more comfortable.


----------

